# Lightroom 5



## Big Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got the E-mail from Adobe....Lightroom 5 is officially out.


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 10, 2013)

So is this the first one where you need to pay per month to get this? Or can you buy it outright?

What is the pricing like?

I dont have any of the lightrooms, but I am in the market.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

Lightroom is not available via the cloud/subscription.

The full price of LR is $149 and the upgrade price (if you have an older version) is $79.


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 10, 2013)

So then I need to buy LR for $149, plus if I want photoshop, pay for that every month? How much? Sorry, I am at work, supposed to be working, so I dont have time to research this right now.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 10, 2013)

No you can get lr5 as part of the cloud Cs package.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

If you want to buy Lightroom (essentially a lifetime user license) it's $149.

By looking at the Adobe site, I don't see Photoshop CS6 offered for sale, but you can join the 'Creative Cloud' and always have the latest version for $20/month.  
You can still find Photoshop CS6 in stores, basic version is $639.  Photoshop Extended is $999 (don't ask me the difference).  

Of course, anyone thinking of getting the software should ask themselves if they really need Photoshop.  It's a very large, comprehensive program that will do more than any one person will need.  Most photographers would be happy with the 'lite' version, Photoshop Elements.  Photoshop Elements isn't available on the cloud, and is available for purchase for $99.  

And to be clear, you don't *NEED* both Lightroom and Photoshop (either full or Elements).  Photoshop (along with Adobe Bridge) will do practically everything that you can do in LR.  LR just streamlines it and makes it much easier and faster.  And there are many, many things that you can do with Photoshop, that you can't do with LR.  
But that being said, Lightroom will do 90% of what 80% of photographers need to do on a daily basis.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone seen any reviews on the improvements and whether it's worth the $79 or not?


----------



## sm4him (Jun 10, 2013)

Figures. I just bought LR4. Hasn't even arrived yet. :lmao:

Of course, it's not like I didn't KNOW LR5 would be out of beta soon. But I didn't really intend to buy LR at all, just got a rockin' deal on it when I bought CS6.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

> Has anyone seen any reviews on the improvements and whether it's worth the $79 or not?


There have been plenty of reviews and videos etc. floating around...seeing as the beta has been out for a few months.

One of the biggest things that appeals to me, is that the spot removal tool is no longer just a spot...it acts more like the healing/cloning tool in Photoshop, where you can paint the shape that you want to remove etc.  

Various other things of course...a quick search should turn up a plethora of results.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> ...Various other things of course...a quick search should turn up a plethora of results.



WHAT???   I'm expected to do my own research now????????


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 10, 2013)

I think these videos may help you decide if it's worth the upgrade or not.   Lightroom 5 Tutorials | Laura Shoe's Lightroom and Photoshop Training, Tutorials and Tips


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 10, 2013)

i had just lr3 and with the new d600 ive got no choice but to upgrade.. lr3 wont open the files lol


----------



## ronlane (Jun 10, 2013)

tirediron,

Yes, it's worth the $79 upgrade. They changed the spot healing brush to actually be used like a brush in CS now instead of the circles in LR4. There are a few other things that for me make it worth the upgrade as well but that is the main one that I like. Now to get the money together to get it.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Ron!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 10, 2013)

de nada.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 11, 2013)

I use the Cloud and I haven't received any notice on Adobe deleting Lightroom.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 11, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> I use the Cloud and I haven't received any notice on Adobe deleting Lightroom.



And you won't. To clarify that point, as I understand it, if you subscribe to the Creative Cloud, you ALSO get LR.

If you just want Photoshop, or some other CS6 software, you can no longer (well, after CS6) just buy the software outright, you HAVE to subscribe to the Cloud to get updated versions of those.

But with LR, you CAN just buy the software, OR you can also get it with a Cloud subscription (with the full subscription, not a subscription to an individual program like PS).


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 11, 2013)

Well this year I deemed anything photography related has to be purchased by the business.  so as it stands. that purchase will come down the line lol.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 11, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> > Has anyone seen any reviews on the improvements and whether it's worth the $79 or not?
> 
> 
> There have been plenty of reviews and videos etc. floating around...seeing as the beta has been out for a few months.
> ...


They needed to upgrade the spot removal tool. It sucks. That is one thing I have to go into PS for quite often.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 11, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > > Has anyone seen any reviews on the improvements and whether it's worth the $79 or not?
> ...



Kathy, I totally agree with you on that point. I did not try the beta version for fear of not being able to give it up and go back to LR4, but now that it's out, I'm getting the money together to upgrade.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Jun 16, 2013)

Still learning LR4 which I had to get when I upgraded to D800/ some of the new features in LR5 are appealing. But $79 appealing is the question.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Jun 20, 2013)

Trying 5 currently. In 29 days I will buy it- IMO it is a huge improvement as stated above. Also faster response.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 20, 2013)

I have gotten into an ordeal over LR5. I tried to download and install the free trial and found out that it requires Windows 7 or 8. Well crap, I was running Vista (Yeah, I know it sucks but it worked well for me). So last night I try to upgrade to windows 8 and it won't download, so I have paid for an OS that I can't get loaded on my machine. This could be a fun night and weekend trying to get all of this stuff together.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 20, 2013)

oh hate those kinds of headaches. something you think is a ten minute process turns into hours.


----------



## DaPOPO (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying the new Tamaron F2.8 70-200 VC and I have a Lightroom question. When you check the lens profile corrections box, will it make any vignette from the lens automatically correct?


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2013)

Lens corrections in Lightroom 5 | Learn Lightroom 5 | Adobe TV


----------



## DaPOPO (Dec 28, 2013)

KmH said:


> Lens corrections in Lightroom 5 | Learn Lightroom 5 | Adobe TV



Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Ink. (Jan 7, 2014)

I have to say that I wasn't an enthusiast of lightroom at all till 5th version (I've made my attempts with almost each beta versions (except 4th ones) but till 5th I didn't managed to deal with all of its slowness).
I can tell that now it is totally usable for me and I don't need anything faster (I don't apply for batch process of hundreds of pictures). Moreover mentioned by KmH lens corrections tools (especially perspective) are a great solutions for each architectural (and of course not only) photographer. It surprises me how great works auto mechanism. Most of the times it is sufficient and there is no need to interrupt it by additional manual corrections. It is a true timesaver.

IMO it is worth spending money on both upgrade and single version.


----------



## SwampDude (Jan 14, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> If you want to buy Lightroom (essentially a lifetime user license) it's $149.
> 
> By looking at the Adobe site, I don't see Photoshop CS6 offered for sale, but you can join the 'Creative Cloud' and always have the latest version for $20/month.
> You can still find Photoshop CS6 in stores, basic version is $639.  Photoshop Extended is $999 (don't ask me the difference).
> ...



Defining need is fairly easy for folks in my position, and, perhaps, for the OP. Its sorting through the great information provided here and in tutorials to narrow selection to one 'best fit' where it gets more difficult.

My volume of photos to improve is in the 100s, not 1,000s, and the scope of editing is elementary: red eye removal, cropping and a few image enhancement steps will fill the bill for me. As my level of experience grows, having some additional tools would be great. Simplicity of operation is a key factor while cost is not. 

I'm not sure my level of experience and needs parallel the Op's, but we might need a similar system. Any ideas for those of us want to keep it simple, at least for now?


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 14, 2014)

$9.99 a month for photoshop and lr is the best $9.99 I spend all month.

Especially when I am just getting into editing,  so I have spent zero dollars on ps or lr before.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 25, 2015)

I have just got Photography plan, paid upfront €132 or €11 a month Make sure you choose the English language version as apposed to the multi language one it cost €10 more. I'm working in Euros € not Dollars.

I can't explain why you guys only pay 9.99 and I pay approx €11, I'm in Ireland so speak English and the Euro is not weaker then the Dollar I believe.


----------

